# anticondensación



## Canirove

What's the translation for _sonda de anticondensación? 
It could be anti-condensation probe? _

Thanks


----------



## k-in-sc

(*Could it *be ...?)
If it's for a radiant floor heating system, maybe you mean a dewpoint sensor.
When you open a thread, please provide more context.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Yes, "anticondensation" or "antifogging". It may be used to control an antifogging heater.


----------



## k-in-sc

But floors don't fog, which is why we need to know what this is for.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

I don't see a reference to floors. There are many places where condensation is not wanted and is avoided by heating, the inside of windshields, for example, although many of them don't need a sensor. But I certainly agree, the context is always desirable and often essential.


----------



## Canirove

The text is about a probe to measure the tempereature of stored grain in silos.  That's why I thought _anti-condensation_ was the best option.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK, thanks for providing the context.


----------



## Canirove




----------



## Lnewqban

Canirove said:


> What's the translation for _sonda de anticondensación?
> It could be anti-condensation probe? _
> 
> Thanks



You usaría sensor remoto de humedad relativa (o de temperatura).

En la parte central del volúmen de granos almacenados en un silo, ocurren cambios de temperatura y humedad relativa debido a que las semillas o granos están vivos.
Dicha temperatura se monitorea para evitar eventos destructivos como incendios y también condensación (que acelera la germinación e induce crecimiento de moho).

Una vez que se registra un valor de humedad o temperatura que puede ser perjudicial, se ventila o moviliza el volúmen de granos.
En realidad la sonda es solamente un sensor y no evita condensación de por sí.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, it's probably a sensor, not a probe.


----------

